# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 26.08.2013 - 02.09.2013

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *195*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *880* Получено карантинов: *70*, суммарный объем: *216* мб Обработано файлов: *375*, суммарный объем: *356* мб Уникальных файлов: *287*, суммарный объем: *309* мб Признаны безопасными: *149* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *70*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=144724 - найдено зловредов: *8* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=144655 - найдено зловредов: *8* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=144520 - найдено зловредов: *6* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=144635 - найдено зловредов: *5* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678 - найдено зловредов: *4*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\documents and settings\мамочка\мои документы\appdata\exp.exe - *3* c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243556031-888888379-781863308-92171\dqklonee.exe - *2* e:\docume~1\alluse~1\applic~1\mozilla\jvlzdih.exe - *2* e:\docume~1\alluse~1\applic~1\mozilla\bjuqqfl.dll - *2* c:\users\согонов илья\documents\appdata\exp.exe - *2* e:\windows\system32\config\svchost.exe - *2* c:\docume~1\admin\locals~1\temp\1576640 - *1* c:\documents and settings\владелец\рабочий стол\acronis-true-image-home-2013-key.exe - *1* c:\users\user\adobechecker.exe - *1* e:\documents and settings\admin\application data\microsoft\wrbqbm.exe - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic - *14* Trojan-PSW.Win32.Tepfer.qhql - *3* Trojan.Win32.Cidox.ajkz - *3* HEUR:Backdoor.Win32.Generic - *2* not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.BitCoinMiner.eyv - *2* not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.jh - *2* Trojan-Ransom.Win32.PornoAsset.chjb - *2* Worm.Win32.Ngrbot.plu - *2* Backdoor.Win32.Androm.aogq - *2* Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Crypren.pho - *2*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

